# kp gets her feet wet....



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

ok, long story involved here, but we'll get to that in future posts. this will be my smallest grow ever...i figure i'll make a thread, get to know some of you guys, maybe make a forum switch...

i found three 15g black buckets with flip up lids at a local feed and seed. i'll be running one bucket, three sites, dwc. the bucket is made, but i don't have pix as of now, camera batt's died on me.

i'm not new to the world of growing by any means, but i know more about building systems than i do actually using them, and this will be a relatively new experience for me. i've toyed with dwc, but always nixed them before the went too far.

as i'm running only one bucket, it's obvious i'm using cuttings. i took a total of six slips from my well hidden outdoor moms (long story, we'll get to that later), two afghan, four dreamgoddess (godbudxdreamweaver). three dg's are in the net pots, to root in the bucket, the other three slips are in rockwool.

i'm either going to use a 48'' double flourecent fixture with GE daylight bulbs, or a conglomeration of 8 23w warm cfl's. i'm leaning toward the cfl's, as they are more focussed, and will supply more light than the tube flouro. but, electricity consumption is an issue, so we'll see... i will be vegging under 24/0.

using gh 3-part, superthrive, koolbloom later....

if i left anything out, ask me 

kp


----------



## closet.cult (May 2, 2007)

keep us posted on how it goes. DWC has great yeilds. good luck.

great avatar.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

i also think it wise to let you guys know; as my moms are outdoors atm, they are infested; spider mites are the main concern, i stored the slips in a jar of water for six hours before cutting to size and setting. so far, the mites seem to be non-existent, but i know better; little bastards would still survive if the world blew up. like aliens or something.

so, just so you know, i'll probably have smite problems along and along, but no biggie; we've been there before, it's a never ending battle.

my air pump is going bad, so i'll have to make a trip to wally....

hoping to have roots by monday....:thumbsup:


here's a little background on the dreamgoddess; it was sent out as freebies from nirvana due to a high failure rate, and very low germ rate. in the last few months, the beans have matured, and i have no probs with germination, but that's beside the point as i have a great pheno mom.

the original dg was flowered out, and i took some slips from the bottom of the plant to make a mom.

here is the original, halfway through, mostly through, and post harvest. the cola weighed in at over two and a half ounces.

edit: my photoshop is hiding the drying pic, i'll find it later and resize...

here's dg as it grows...


----------



## rob butts (May 2, 2007)

nice, ive never heard of dreamgoddess, looks pretty damn good though, keep us posted i wanna see your DWC set up


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

i'll take pix tonite; don't expect much, lol... they are just slips right now, won't see any growth for a week or two. i'm going to be a bit agressive with the feeding, as i know she can handle it, and i need a big plant from a short veg if possible. dg is 100&#37; indica (as you can see... ) and stays sqaut. perfect double stretch, no more than twice the height of that before flower. very very good smoke. also, i can't be sure, but i don't think she responds well to topping; i had to kill the topped plant off way early (security issue) and i may try one topped in the bucket if there is enough room. res size is perfect for three, but the net pots are pretty close together, and the plants will have to be trained away from each other. no biggie...

thanx for the replies, guys, stay tuned, more later...

kp

i'll add pix along and along, unfortunately i have to resize anything i put up here; my files are too big.


----------



## rob butts (May 2, 2007)

i wish i could get some of that DreamGoddess it sounds pretty nice.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

i sent you a pm rob...


----------



## closet.cult (May 2, 2007)

KP, please send info on dreamgoddess to me, as well.

thanks...


----------



## SHAMAN (May 2, 2007)

Nice plants Princess..
Me and the SPIRITS will be watching your grow...
Good luck and HAPPY GROWING


----------



## SHAMAN (May 2, 2007)

I also would like to know alittle more about this. DREAMGODDESS


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

why, thank you shaman; i realy do appreciate the ancestral gaurdians! stop by anytime, it will start to get fun in a couple of weeks....

cc, sent you a pm...

edit:shaman, you got me as i was typing; what would you like to know?


----------



## mattso101 (May 2, 2007)

Hey KP if you can Find them Use the High output tube floros its new Floro technolagy. I am using 6 39 watt 3 footers for veg and adding CFLs to flower check the result in my grow journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/11295-flourecent-closet-grow.html


----------



## mattso101 (May 2, 2007)

Here is a pic taken today I planted them Easter weekend


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

do you mean t5's? if so, yes, they're great! a girlfreind uses them religeously...

i don't have that kind of dough, though; i have plenty of equipment to do the job, i'm just skeptical about using my hid's right now (just got investigated for power leaks; there were none, they replace the meter, havent heard a word in over two months...)

i have at my disposal:

2 400w mh with solarmax gold bulbs
1 1000w hps (i love you, you know who you are!)
four double 48'' flourecent fixtures
20-30? 23w cfl's
....

lol, thanx matt, coming to check you out now....


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

very nice, very tight, emerald green=happy plants!

good job!

i think i see a male though....


----------



## SHAMAN (May 2, 2007)

WHO what where and How much? Does that help..
Who breed it?
What strain?
Where can I get it and how much is it? "DREAMGODDESS"


----------



## mattso101 (May 2, 2007)

Yeah the lanky one is growing way faster with not as tight nodes


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

SHAMAN said:


> WHO what where and How much? Does that help..
> Who breed it?
> What strain?
> Where can I get it and how much is it? "DREAMGODDESS"


i don't think dg will be available again until next year; the cross is godbudxdreamweaver. they were distrubuted by nirvana, as freebies, due to a very low germ rate (breeder is on icmag, he explains how he tested the beans too early.

when and if they return on the market, i would imagine they will be one of the most expensive beans on the market; perfect med strain, great for pain and insomnia, and still allows for focus if necessary....


----------



## SHAMAN (May 2, 2007)

Nice thanx.................


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

shaman, i sent you a pm too...

wow, who needs a thread when you got pm


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

that was a joke guys^^keep posting


----------



## k-town (May 2, 2007)

yeah what's up with the dreamgoodness it looks fire as hell and I would like to know where I can get this strain and some information on it?

Peace
K-town


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

there are a couple of grow logs on icmag that show the goddess in action.

my logs were not completed, as i had too many other things going on at the time...

 you may yet see how i help the cause


----------



## cali-high (May 2, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## reeffermadness (May 2, 2007)

KP - I look forward to watching your grow and welcome to the forums! DWC make some monstrous roots.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

as promised, here's some more pix; the bucket, the slips, and my coleus for the geckos...


----------



## k-town (May 2, 2007)

That perty looking! I guess you do know what your doing huh?

What the hell strain are those plants that look like a tye-dye shirt? 

Tye-dye would be a good name for some weed IMO

Peace
K-town


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2007)

i've been missing this grow. looks good kp. i like the coleus. i throw in a little catnip for the kitties. gotta take care of the pets. i will be following along now. happy growing and welcome to rollitup.


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

k, the tiedye's are coleus, they get big; very big. i'm growing them as climbing plants for my geckos. and i know a little, lol...

fade2black (nice, love metallica) glad you stopped by, feel free to do so anytime.

next up, pix of the gecko's, as the slips won't be doing much for a week or two...


edit: i don't know why the upload manager is giving me such a hard time...rrrr!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 2, 2007)

that's just waaaaay cool. every time i hear of geckos i remeber the story i heard as a child how they used them to steal peoples' hats. they would tie a string to their gecko then wait on top of roofs to steal the hats off unsuspecting people. do you think this is true?


----------



## k-town (May 2, 2007)

I don't know, what the hell are they gonna do with hats?

I got a Bearded Dragon but no camera for pics., I love to watch him eat crickets and mealworms it's pretty cool especially when your high.

Peace
K-town


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

these guys are great; crested geckos. they change colors and climb glass and jump up to four feet and and and...

and i've not heard that story fade; but, it would work! the gecko would be scared and want to hold on to something to stabilize itself, and the hat would come back up with the gecko.

i'm going to try again with the um... maybe i'll get lucky


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

well, it got one of em again; i'm going to do a photobucket; be back in a few...


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

k, here we go...

this is my male crested.















these are pix of my females.


----------



## k-town (May 2, 2007)

Wow! those are some cool looking lizards, do you have male and females in there?

If so can they mate and make little bitty cute gecko's? lol

Peace
K-town


----------



## kindprincess (May 2, 2007)

yep, i'm going to breed them, and sell them online. the females have about three more months, and then i'm going to introduce them to the male.


----------



## NO GROW (May 2, 2007)

how much do they sell for....


----------



## k-town (May 2, 2007)

cool... how much you plan on selling them for?

Have you ever seen a camoto dragon? ( not sure if that's the right spelling, but fuck it )

Peace
K-town


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

lol, yes, i have seen komodo dragons, they are vicious looking; and BIG!

cresteds sell for anywhere from 50$-1000$, depending on morph. if you look at the pix, you will see i have (and i don't expect you to know what the hell i'm talking about) a bicolor male crowned crested, a partial pinstripe harlequin, a super dalmation, and two tiger/flame dalmations.

very cool genetics, and they had very cool parents. i'm hoping for some very cool offspring.

i'll sell mine probably from 50-300$ depending on morph. i don't plan on raising the babies to sexual maturity, so they will not be sexed, and therefore will not command as high a price. people shouldn't have to pay thousands of dollars for a great pet, imo.


----------



## NO GROW (May 3, 2007)

Oh I understand you completely....No not really but they all sound very pretty... LOL


----------



## NO GROW (May 3, 2007)

your dwc bucket thread turned into a lizard thread....lol


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

temporarily. this thread (if followed... i get bored, post or i quit) may well turn into one of the longest grow logs in the history of rollitup.

seriously. you should (not realy) check out some of my other threads at other sites. 500 posts in 7 days, 29 page logs.... yep, stay tuned folks, it's about to get fun.

heh, and just wait til the clones start growing....


----------



## NO GROW (May 3, 2007)

people flock to see 1 of the 4 girls on this sight.....LOL....wow look a girl amongst the sausages....


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

now that had me rolliing. i bet there are more girls here than you think; they probably don't come out for all the gorillas beating on chests, and such.

make a thread, let's see. the other forums i frequent have lots and lots of woman. maybe even as many as there are men (and boys...rrrr, if you're 12, don't question me. grow up)


----------



## th3bigbad (May 3, 2007)

let me make sure i completely understand what yall r sayin. your saying that there are "chicks" on this site???

wohoo i get to put on the manthong and get a spray on tan!!! lol


----------



## th3bigbad (May 3, 2007)

ummm lol got stoned and forgot about it,,, my bad ,,, all this "chick" talk knocked me off my game a bit lol
ill check it out tho


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

tsk tsk.

c'mon guys; i'm the only one allowed to hijack this thread


----------



## rob butts (May 3, 2007)

hahaha some of you people are ridiculous


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 3, 2007)

KP - you are a queen!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 3, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> people flock to see 1 of the 4 girls on this sight.....LOL....wow look a girl amongst the sausages....


      

like a rare bird just flew into our back yard


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

you guys are too much! lol, what a thread, huh?


----------



## potroastV2 (May 3, 2007)

KindPrincess, welcome to rollitup you wont see me post much due to time constraint but I am always around if you need anything pm me and I will see what I can do. Welcome aboard. Now i want a lizard.

Rollitup


----------



## kindprincess (May 3, 2007)

lol, thank you rollitup! i'll be breeding these geeks in a few months, and the offspring will be available. i may do a poll; if there are many interested, and it wouldn't bother anyone, i'll post the offspring and the prices in a thread as they become available (i raise them to a certain point to gaurantee health).

feel free to post feedback on that one guys, it's gonna be a little while before we re-dedicate this thread to the three site dwc. oh, and btw...

update:

slips are doing fantastic; i've not had to mist once, and all six are nice and perky. i think my hope of having roots monday may just be relieved. i've rooted dreamgoddess in rock wool, most rooted in just 5 days.

so.... time to cook supper.


----------



## rsupload (May 3, 2007)

KP..will you marry me? lol...just kidding..thanks for insight and all the helpful replys.


----------



## pjboy31 (May 4, 2007)

Hey princess here are some pics ............these are the last ones from the vegetation stage. then I will post the flowering stages by weeks. enjoy and it is good to meet you.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/11784-hello-all-8.html

ok if you go here there are pretty much all my pics...............tell me if it works


----------



## cali-high (May 4, 2007)

kp very nice plant get some grandaddy if you can thats a great strain!


----------



## kindprincess (May 4, 2007)

next on my aquisition list is querkel; a cross of spacequeenxpurpleerkel. i'd like to know more about grandpa, is it a purp strain? sativa, right?


----------



## pjboy31 (May 4, 2007)

hey just checking back to see if you saw the pics. tomorrow is pic day again. cya


----------



## kindprincess (May 4, 2007)

pj i did take a look, i think i responded on your thread.


----------



## pjboy31 (May 4, 2007)

oh ok sorry I am playing wii with the wife and kids I will go check. my bad............


----------



## kindprincess (May 4, 2007)

i'm the one who is sorry  i lied; i didn't respond... but i have now...


----------



## RedEye69 (May 5, 2007)

Hello KP, nice looking plants there. Good to see someone from the other site on here too. I have been a member there for a few months, but I found this site and it seems I might get a little more help here. This is my first hydro grow, so I need a lot of help sometimes.Anyway, I will be following your grow on here and maybe I'll learn something.Good luck with your grow.
 

One from my garden:


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 5, 2007)

Hello KP
Nice to see you are doing alright.Are you bring the cannabis collage with you?I hope so,theres alot of infor you put in that school.I go by and vist now and then.But I have missed a few poeple and you too.When I read Kp get her feet wet I had to see if kP the one I know.Yes welcome to this broad.I think you will like it here.Top of the morning to you and it's 420 time.Great to see you here.Peace


----------



## kindprincess (May 5, 2007)

hi redeye, i do think i know you... not sure...

toke, lol, i'll ask if i can transfer the college; had to jump through hoops to put it up before, as the higher ups were concerned with liability for plagerism (i have consent to use; the info is available to the public, and is free already) but i don't want to step on toes or ruffle tailfeathers. i'll see what i can do.

kp


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hi redeye, i do think i know you... not sure...
> 
> toke, lol, i'll ask if i can transfer the college; had to jump through hoops to put it up before, as the higher ups were concerned with liability for plagerism (i have consent to use; the info is available to the public, and is free already) but i don't want to step on toes or ruffle tailfeathers. i'll see what i can do.
> 
> kp




a little off subject but i couldn't help but notice KP, your rep precedes you. thanks for dropping in and i hope you stay. your knowledge is exceptional.


----------



## abudsmoker (May 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> a little off subject but i couldn't help but notice KP, your rep precedes you. thanks for dropping in and i hope you stay. your knowledge is exceptional.


 

Reminds me of..... piss me off and i am gone.....


----------



## kindprincess (May 5, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> a little off subject but i couldn't help but notice KP, your rep precedes you. thanks for dropping in and i hope you stay. your knowledge is exceptional.


i'm hoping to; i like it here  it's like a breath of fresh air as opposed to the forum i left... thanx for the warm welcome, i realy do appreciated it! you guys are making me feel wanted and appreciated 

love to all!

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

update on the dreamgoddes clones... i think we have roots; nothing visible through the pot, but there is new growth now. 

i changed the res, added st, microscopic amounts of nutes (like, 1/32 of a tsp per gallon) and lowered the overall water level. now, the water is about 1/2 inch from the bottom of the net pots, airstones placed in line with the pots, making a gazillion bubbles directly underneath them, splashing the gravel. pix later. i love these buckets... so far...


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

forgot to say; the commie bastard mutant unstoppable alien spider mites are back. for the 1,647,458,864,254,001st time.... but, heh, they are few, and weak; i am an army of one, armed with neem and no pest strips. it's on motha fucka's!!

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> forgot to say; the commie bastard mutant unstoppable alien spider mites are back. for the 1,647,458,864,254,001st time.... but, heh, they are few, and weak; i am an army of one, armed with neem and no pest strips. it's on motha fucka's!!
> 
> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



my local hydro shop sells predator mites. have you looked into these. they are similar to a spider mite except spider mites are what they eat.

Spider mites and their control with predators


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2007)

koppert.com they got you covered overnight mites 2 times a week a 2000 pack overnight is 16.79+ 22.00 shipping. 3 weeks and the battle is over. then hand no pest for prev. maint.


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my local hydro shop sells predator mites. have you looked into these. they are similar to a spider mite except spider mites are what they eat.
> 
> Spider mites and their control with predators


you don't understand; if i got those mites, mine would abduct them, and perform elaborate scientific experiments on them, and then rape them, repopulating my house with a hybrid maneating super mite!!!

no, seriously; this area is sooooo infested, a nuclear bomb wouldn't kill them. i bet if the earth were destroyed, they'd still manage to survive in the vacuum of space....and then would attack apollo and spacequeen....

nooooooooo!!!!

lol, sorry, i've been fighting these lil fuckers for over four years now...i can get just a tad bit carried away sometimes...


----------



## abudsmoker (May 6, 2007)

oh i so understand. i fought a web spinning battle. give up on the bombs give up on wiping the thousands of leaves. simply call koppert. tell them the type of mite. 

kp mine was so bad the spidermites were sucking the sap outta the other mites. 35 days later no a bug in sight. a 10x10x7 with three weekly treatments obliterated this colony. 


Dont let me understate OBLITERATE

kp i was severly crowded and they had 3 weeks to ruin the whole flower room. without chopping its a battle. if you overpopulate with Spidex they will consume mites at the rate of about 10 per mite per day. if you overlap 3 weeks of introduction the 120 you spend will be the last investment. 


Remember how much your plants yeilded Before Mites ..... you will see those monster colas again


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

i will swear to predator bugs. i have never used mites personally but i have used nematodes in my soil, A+ affective, lady bugs outdoors, got the aphids. praying mantis, they eat moth larvae. and my all time favorite, the pirate bug. it has a proboscis, you know?


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

lol, unfortunately, i'd have to get several billion; and would need to treat acres and acres. they are everywhere, and when you are rid of them, a few weeks later, more find their way in. there's just no way around this.

don't get me wrong, they aren't devastating me; i think they have something personal against me killing a few billion of their family, and that's why they regroup and attack, over and over and over and....

but, this has made me a super trooper. i recognize the signs right off, and begin my death ritual. at the end of ten days, i'm mite free. for a few weeks anyway, then, repeat the process. they are fighting a losing battle, like pinky and the brain. they're good, but they're not THAT good....

mwuh hahahahahhahaha!


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i will swear to predator bugs. i have never used mites personally but i have used nematodes in my soil, A+ affective, lady bugs outdoors, got the aphids. praying mantis, they eat moth larvae. and my all time favorite, the pirate bug. it has a proboscis, you know?


now, i do have a few billion lady beetles around  they like it here too, and they do a number on the mite bastards... they just arent' enough, and i have to put my hand in the mix.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2007)

they bite.


----------



## kindprincess (May 6, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> they bite.


not hard...


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

ok, any of you guys electricians? i have to learn how to make a relay, or cancel this grow now. in order for me to stay invisible to the power co, i have to keep a ballast on 24/7. this poses a prob for flower time.

the only thing i can think of is a relay, switching the light from one room to another every 12 hours. this would mean two flower rooms, which would mean one more bucket, lest not waste...

so, please guys, if you can help me out on this one, i'd realy appreciate it.

here's a link...

How to wire your own Marijuana Grow lights &Save Money & Wiring 2 Rooms With 1 Ballast,

read the part about wiring two rooms with one ballast.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 7, 2007)

anyone? *sigh* drat. gess i'll have to make a new thread...


----------



## rsupload (May 7, 2007)

Looking for info for you KP


----------



## kindprincess (May 8, 2007)

i sure appreciate it!

so what's up guys, don't like hanging out with me anymore?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i sure appreciate it!
> 
> so what's up guys, don't like hanging out with me anymore?



i still love ya. i was napping.


----------



## kindprincess (May 8, 2007)

well, it appears i have been challenged to an outdoor grow; more like a comparative competition, let's start talkin


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 8, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> ok, any of you guys electricians? i have to learn how to make a relay, or cancel this grow now. in order for me to stay invisible to the power co, i have to keep a ballast on 24/7. this poses a prob for flower time.
> 
> the only thing i can think of is a relay, switching the light from one room to another every 12 hours. this would mean two flower rooms, which would mean one more bucket, lest not waste...
> 
> ...


 
You could get a timer set to go off in one room while the other is set to come on at the exact same time.
You may have to adjust for ballast warm up time...

Happy growing


----------



## kindprincess (May 8, 2007)

mid, thank you very much for the idea! i would be that it wouldn't work though, as there would be spikes upon the fire up. instead of once every 24 hours (standard 12/12), there'd be two spikes, at 12 hour intervals... and i have a digital meter, so they can see how many watts that powerspike leads to...hmmm...

the only thing i can think of is to relay the power from one lamp to another, keeping the ballast on 24/7; unfortunately, i don't know how to make one, and they are realy friggin expensive...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2007)

i will talk to my electrician friend tomorrow.


----------



## kindprincess (May 8, 2007)

thanx fdd, i made the thread, go say your part...


----------



## pjboy31 (May 9, 2007)

good morning all............today is a great day. Good luck KP with your project.


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 9, 2007)

What you are looking for is a FLIP FLOP light relay.I found one but its $400.00 bucks.Iam going to look on the web to see if I can find a wiring diagram.I'll ask a friend that's elec. if he knows. What type of power do you have,120 ac or ? Peace


----------



## kindprincess (May 9, 2007)

i use 120v for my ballasts; they are interchangeable, but i go with the standard.

thanx for the help guys! i realy appreciate it 

kp


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 9, 2007)

ur welcome


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2007)

i talked to my electrician friend. he said there is a relay. about $80 at home depot. it's on a mechanical timer and it just switches back and forth at a set amount of time(12/12). he said to make sure it is 240v i don't know why but that is what he said. hope this helps.


----------



## kindprincess (May 9, 2007)

hmm, that's a big "ouch"... my ballast is interchangeable, but i'm not wired for 240v, i'd have to have a circuit added, wires run.... oh no, not another headache!!! ahhhhhhhh.....

lol, sorry, been a long day...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> hmm, that's a big "ouch"... my ballast is interchangeable, but i'm not wired for 240v, i'd have to have a circuit added, wires run.... oh no, not another headache!!! ahhhhhhhh.....
> 
> lol, sorry, been a long day...



he said the ballast didn't have to be wired for 240 just make sure the relay is rated for 240.


----------



## kindprincess (May 9, 2007)

gotcha. thanx fd!


----------



## hempie (May 9, 2007)

all i heard was ? blah blah blah ill send you some of the finished product blah blah blah ? the end


----------



## kindprincess (May 10, 2007)

can you elaborate? i not fluent in blah...


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 10, 2007)

Hello KP
So your elec.is 120 ac.Theres a flip flop light relay made by ELECTRO YIELD for around $400.00 at Progressive Growth.I did find a site {http:/www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/pagerender.fcgi?artid=1338590&pageindex=1} and this site http://www.ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/bill_bowen/homepage.htm }both show a wiring schematics for a relay.I do think you can use two timers and set them up to turn on and off leaveing the ballest on all the time.I'll draw up a wire schematic and run it by my eletrician friend and see what he thinks.If he says it will work I'll sent it to you.I'am a DIYer myself and love to build things.Well I will get back too you later, PEACE


----------



## kindprincess (May 10, 2007)

toke, you are awesome! thank you very much!

kp


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 10, 2007)

Looking and looking some more I found a site that has what you want.DIY flip flop relay controler.Check this out, that to run 8 lamps.You want two lamps I think. Peace


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 10, 2007)

Hi KP
This how I found it.I google {How to wire a flip flop light relay}.On page 4 you will see it at the top of the page.Its a build yourself flip flop.Its on mycotopia web fourns where its posted.I think you will see how to do it.Just looking around and found it.Boy the web is good. Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2007)

hempie said:


> all i heard was ? blah blah blah ill send you some of the finished product blah blah blah ? the end



you get nothing.


----------



## kindprincess (May 10, 2007)

kickass toke; fdd, anyone, can you help me make sense of this? where can i get these kinds of relays? i can wire it, i just need to get the flip flop...

DIY flipflop relay [run 2 lamps off 1 ballast~grow more efficiently] - Mycotopia Web Forums

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

update: i'll never again use gravel this small; the roots have still not emerged from the sides of the net pots... and one clone is not growing. still green, still perky, but not doing anything. it doesn't help that my res is cold either, i'm going to set the bucket on a peice of board insulation today. that should help the res stay at room temp; the concrete is keeping it on the cold side.

also, i need to get some black rocks for the top of the net pots, to block light out. the slips are still too small for collars.

ok, i'm done rambling now, carry on.

kp


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 11, 2007)

Hello KP
Here's one place you can order from online.Http://www.sourcersearch.com.When the page comes up enter this part # r04-11a30-120 and you will see all there is about the relay and the cost.The guy that posted the flip flop is fliping 8 lights with the four relays he shows in the flip flop box.{almost sounds like a song,flip flop box}.The first post the guy build his ballest in the flip flop box and flips 8 lights.The second post is what you want to do.I think you only need one relay.Cause he also is flipping 8 light too.Well if I can be of any more help pm me anytime KP.
Peace ps if there's a electrical suppy house near they would have it too.


----------



## mattso101 (May 11, 2007)

Hey kp. a soulution to your cold res. Get a fish tank heater rated for the amout of water you have in your res. They are dirt cheap and will solve all your cold probs. Got one in my 20 gal fish tank keeps the water at about 80f. hope this is a help good luck on your relay's sounds like your getting closer.


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

thanx toke, i'll look into it. 

matt, i'd thought about that; the prob is, my temps are probably around 57, so i'd only want to up it a little. no more than 68. 80 is quite high... i'd be worried about algea and root rot... but then again, i'm not an official water farmer yet, lol... i still love my dirt.

kp


----------



## ramblerpimp209 (May 11, 2007)

A Kind Princess who loves her dirt.

I just kissed your avatar. I am not ashamed.


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

^^ don't mind him; he's just a perv 

so, i know how you guys are... no pix, you get bored and forget about me... so... here are some pathetic first start brandnew leaves from a just rooted cutting. be happy


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 11, 2007)

good lawd
never seen anyone use driveway gravel.
I suppose it would work.
I can imagine any rocks would work/ minus ones with moss..
I was wondering about marbles myself..


----------



## abudsmoker (May 11, 2007)

Hillbilly Hydro 101 


Kp i have see it all now


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> Hillbilly Hydro 101
> 
> 
> Kp i have see it all now


no you haven't babe; that's the tip of the iceburg 

i may be the kindprincess, but i am the QUEEN of ghetto  don't believe me? don't make me prove it; i've been called on many occasions, macguiver's daughter!

how bout a two shelf veg room; the hid for the bottom shelf, which heats the top shelf for cuttings and beanlings? oh yes, i've been there 

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

midgradeindasouth said:


> good lawd
> never seen anyone use driveway gravel.
> I suppose it would work.
> I can imagine any rocks would work/ minus ones with moss..
> I was wondering about marbles myself..


'course it works  river rock is better, but i didn't have any river rock... so...

oh, and btw... there is an upside of using gravel; it deposits trace amounts of granite dust in the water. granite dust is a natural organic source of potassium.

kp


----------



## mattso101 (May 11, 2007)

Kp you can set the fish tank heater at any temp you want just use a little thermometer in ther res and adjust till you get the right temp takes about 1h to get it perfect then no more adjusting. this would work, trust me some fish like it cool others like it ver warm mine are in between.


----------



## kindprincess (May 11, 2007)

where can i get one, and how much do they cost?


----------



## mattso101 (May 12, 2007)

any fish store. Aquarium heater and depending on the size of your res I would pay no more than 20 bucks you can most likley find one for around 10. It migh need a little "Mciver" work to get it were you want but I know your resorseful KP


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 12, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> 'course it works  river rock is better, but i didn't have any river rock... so...
> 
> oh, and btw... there is an upside of using gravel; it deposits trace amounts of granite dust in the water. granite dust is a natural organic source of potassium.
> 
> kp


Kp you need to write a book.
The adventures of growing weed by the princess of kind..


----------



## kindprincess (May 12, 2007)

i'm in the process...

btw, i'm high, and i see a funny in my last post. can granite be organic? it was formed millions of years ago from organic materials and molten rock.... hmmmm

seriously; i'm in the process of writing a book. i'm going to call it, "doing things right the wrong way; kp's guide to ghetto growing"

also writing a documentary. lots of full length experiments and such...


kp


----------



## abudsmoker (May 12, 2007)

per ordering 2 signed copys please i need hard cover with moisture jackets please


----------



## kindprincess (May 12, 2007)

you got it


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

well, we now have roots sticking out of the net pot. the clones are begining to veg, i'm in the process of setting up an 8 23w cfl fixture, to be mounted inside of a 400w mh yard light reflector (it's huge).

right now, only four cfls are in, i have to go get more.

kp


----------



## rsupload (May 14, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> well, we now have roots sticking out of the net pot. the clones are begining to veg, i'm in the process of setting up an 8 23w cfl fixture, to be mounted inside of a 400w mh yard light reflector (it's huge).
> 
> right now, only four cfls are in, i have to go get more.
> 
> kp


Kp..can you post pics of the cfl setup? I'm trying to figure out something to build in order to mount several cfls and have the light spread out as evenly as possible.


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

i will, but this is the opposite of what you're trying to do. 

i used a reflector from a 400w mh security light (big honkin dome thingy) and used y adapters to make for 8 total 23w cfls. then, after it was wired and hung, i put a 110cfm fan on top to pull air out and disperse it. this created a slight vacuum at the bottom, making a gentle breeze of fresh air. 

pix tonite.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

pix as promised...






















heh, gotta love it!

kp


----------



## KushMaster85 (May 14, 2007)

Looks like a good set-up. I have one question for you. Are those cfls fixed to the top of the reflector or can you lower them? I have read many times that cfls and flouros should be as close to the plants as possible.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2007)

oh yeah, i love it.


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

KushMaster85 said:


> Looks like a good set-up. I have one question for you. Are those cfls fixed to the top of the reflector or can you lower them? I have read many times that cfls and flouros should be as close to the plants as possible.


they are. right now they are about 8'' from the plants, but that'll change very quickly. the reflector is large enough for the plants to grow inside of it, and they will be closer as they grow. with 12800 lumens, stretch should be no problem. i just removed the tube flouro i used to root them, and replaced it with this.

the plants don't look as well lit as they realy are, my camera has a dimmer on it for daylight pictures, and thats how i took these. otherwise, it wouldn't show anything but white.

it was this or the 400w mh, and i'm saving two hundred watts like this 

kp


----------



## killertomatoes (May 14, 2007)

damn KP thats sick, nice setup. I just have a question about the tips on your plants, they look a little burned? what strategy do you have for keep those yellow tips from forming?


----------



## caliherb420 (May 14, 2007)

is it true that male plants develop small bumps along the main stem below the first level of plants after flowering occurs?


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

killertomatoes said:


> damn KP thats sick, nice setup. I just have a question about the tips on your plants, they look a little burned? what strategy do you have for keep those yellow tips from forming?


these are cuttings, and unlike some, i dont cut away all of the larger leaves. when my slips root, the big fans die, that's what you see happening there. notice the big fans are yellowish with yellow tips and the new veg is bright and pretty emerald green?

that's all it is.

caliherb, male flowers show at the same place as female flowers. at each node. males form clusters of "balls" and females shoot out hairs.

kp


----------



## caliherb420 (May 14, 2007)

i heard though that on the stalks of male plants, below the first nodes, small bumps form that arent pods or flowers just bumps, like sand paper. is this true because if it is i have a hermie and i need to get it outta my room.


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

it's not true, total bs. your friend either lied to you, or doesn't know what he/she is talking about. flowers are flowers, the appear in the same place. males show about 2/3 to the top first, females usually show from halfway up. 

just check the nodes, that's where the BUMPS will be. the bumps will either be a male or female preflower.

are you on 12/12 yet?


----------



## caliherb420 (May 14, 2007)

ya ive been on for about 3 days and already the nodes towards the top are showing lots of white hairs but on lower nodes there isnt anything but the little leaves that have been there since veg. it has female characteristics, so i think its female, but my buddy says that because the stalk is bumpy it is male

ive never heard that

wat do u think?


----------



## rsupload (May 14, 2007)

Damn...KP..school me girl..you are the growing mistress!


----------



## cali-high (May 14, 2007)

thats forsure she already has my respect 100&#37;


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

caliherb420 said:


> ya ive been on for about 3 days and already the nodes towards the top are showing lots of white hairs but on lower nodes there isnt anything but the little leaves that have been there since veg. it has female characteristics, so i think its female, but my buddy says that because the stalk is bumpy it is male
> 
> ive never heard that
> 
> wat do u think?


your buddy is so full of it his eyes are brown (they ARE, aren't they?). if it is growing hairs, it is a female, the bumps have nothing to do with the sex of the plant. toward the base, the stalk will have little bumps. if it were below dirt level, those bumps would become roots.

slap you buddy for me and tell him to do some homework. 

hi guys!

kp


----------



## rsupload (May 14, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> slap you buddy for me and tell him to do some homework.


 and tell KP to turn her IM on...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2007)

caliherb420 said:


> ya ive been on for about 3 days and already the nodes towards the top are showing lots of white hairs but on lower nodes there isnt anything but the little leaves that have been there since veg. it has female characteristics, so i think its female, but my buddy says that because the stalk is bumpy it is male
> 
> ive never heard that
> 
> wat do u think?



slap him once for me please. thanks.


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

well, while we wait for these to grow, let's take a walk down memory lane...











this one is not mine, but was truly a monster! 17oz in a waterfarm. i hope to acheive this one day, it is my ultimate goal...





my lil starter bucket...


----------



## kindprincess (May 14, 2007)

in the starter bucket, we have a torture experiment. these clones of three different strains were kept in this bucket til death. i wanted to see how long they would live in plain ol well water with nothing added. you can see the variable defficiences, esp calcium and nitrogen.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 18, 2007)

what? you guys don't like me anymore?

pix tonite.


----------



## rsupload (May 18, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> what? you guys don't like me anymore?
> 
> pix tonite.


I still like you


----------



## kindprincess (May 18, 2007)

glad someone does.

clones are begining to grow nicely; we have two or three new nodes now, and roots-a-hangin'. i'll get pix in a few.

kp


----------



## primeralives (May 18, 2007)

post some pics


----------



## kindprincess (May 18, 2007)

geez, gimme a sec, will ya?


----------



## primeralives (May 18, 2007)

i need a pic of you for my advar... this ones gettting old


----------



## kindprincess (May 18, 2007)

ok, new pix...












































i trimmed the original fan leaves to concentrate growth on new veg. i'm upping the nutes on sunday, and, i got a 55g drum... going to have to think of a good use for it....

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 18, 2007)

ok, there's pix, now you don't wanna look.....

sheesh


----------



## rsupload (May 19, 2007)

Lookin' good KP! Those plants already stinkin' enough to need air freshners?


----------



## Tokecrazy (May 19, 2007)

I think they are bug traps.Looking good there KP.A 50 gal drum mmmmm! Peace


----------



## kindprincess (May 19, 2007)

rsupload said:


> Lookin' good KP! Those plants already stinkin' enough to need air freshners?


no, those are no pest strips. my mites are not killed by them, but they are reppelled. i'm going to sell legions of my spider mites to the government to use as biological weaponry; little bastards cannot be killed.


----------



## pjboy31 (May 20, 2007)

hi KP good to see you again ..............I hate spider mites myself.


----------



## kindprincess (May 20, 2007)

hi pj! thanx for stopping by!


----------



## pjboy31 (May 21, 2007)

no prob , my babies are almost ready. I snipped a smal part of one of the two that are at 7 weeks. ( I also have a microscope to determine tricone colors) and I smoked that bad bitch! Man I got so loaded.................w00t!

I also just got a new light and momma(my wife) is letting me buy a new vent system, timer, and some seeds. We4 just came into a bit of money so why not put it twords my babies? anyways hope you are all ahving a good day. I cant get high this morning because my oldest son ( 12 1/2) got suspended friday from school , over some bull sh#t in my opinion. But anyways , I have to go speak with his principal and be an ambassador for my son, so my wife is all like..." dont get high before we go because I need you to stand up for our son and think and speak intelligently"

So I am like " exactly , thats why I need to smokey smoke!!!!" rofl~

But seriously , I am waiting to get baked when we get done. My boy is important to me and he is starting to pull away a bit like most teenagers do. So I am gonna go sober and take him to breakfast first. Talk to you all later............


----------



## buddha548 (May 22, 2007)

there lookin good kp but why r ur pix always blury


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

my camera sux.

hi guys! new pix tonite, they're doing swell


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

ok guys, we are experiencing a calcium deff, and alas; no cal/mag. going to have to get on top of that.

here's the pix!



























other than that, they are doing great! currently at one tsp per gallon of gh 3part, and superthrive.

if you look closely, esp on the one on the left, you can see an abundance of trichomes on the fan leaves. i love this plant


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

what, nobody wants to look at a 16 page thread?

damn hippies...


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (May 22, 2007)

whats up kp..

everthing looks great and the roots already on those clones ;->"

hope you can get the cal/mag fixed o.k.


----------



## kindprincess (May 22, 2007)

i will; have it in the works 

thanx mike! good to see you!

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 23, 2007)

ok, anyone able to coach me on how much epsom salt one would need for thirteen gallons of water in dwc?

i have a cal/mag prob, and i have the product ordered (i think, and hope) but i need to do something in the meantime, as shipping takes approx. ten days, and the spots are spreading like wild fire. roots are still growing at an alarming rate, and the plants are vegging great. but, the spots grow in number by the hour it seems...

please help, i'll start another thread if i have to...


----------



## potroast (May 24, 2007)

So you are noticing this spotting during veg growth? That doesn't sound good. I've never used epsom, but I've read that it is used for a magnesium deficiency, so I don't know about calcium. MG deficiency will usually show up during flowering. Use epsom salts at 1/2 - 1 teaspoon/gallon. You should dissolve it in warm water before adding.

HTH


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 24, 2007)

I would drain the reservoir and start with a NEW mixture.. set the ppms to 300 and then pH your water... raise the PPMs every 1-2 days until the desired amount...

iloveyou


----------



## GoodFriend (May 25, 2007)

so i don't know how i missed this thread

just read all 17 pages

i like the flip lip bucket for the dwc

would make refilling and maintenance a lot easier... not have to lift up a root mass everytime...
hows the progress with the plants?
oh an with the cfls... maybe think about having both a couple warm 2700 cfls mixed in with cooler 6000 ones just to make sure you have the full wavelength... but you know, only a couple warm ones cuz those puppies love the coooler wavelengths... but you know that... i know

just a thought


----------



## kindprincess (May 25, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> so i don't know how i missed this thread
> 
> just read all 17 pages
> 
> ...


yeah, i know, i'm using cfl's from a previous grow, all stuff from around the house. i'm not planning on buying any cools, these are working just great! i'm realy impressed at how much the reflector helps...

thanx for posting!

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 25, 2007)

potroast said:


> So you are noticing this spotting during veg growth? That doesn't sound good. I've never used epsom, but I've read that it is used for a magnesium deficiency, so I don't know about calcium. MG deficiency will usually show up during flowering. Use epsom salts at 1/2 - 1 teaspoon/gallon. You should dissolve it in warm water before adding.
> 
> HTH


yeah, i unknowingly bought gh three part with hardwater micro. my water is soft, and i don't have cal/mag (it's on the way), so i'm thinking that's where the problem started.

i'm hoping that my cal/mag will come in soon....

anyone know if you can use lime in dwc? i've used it in dirt, but what about water?

thanx!

kp


----------



## kindprincess (May 25, 2007)

Garden Knowm said:


> I would drain the reservoir and start with a NEW mixture.. set the ppms to 300 and then pH your water... raise the PPMs every 1-2 days until the desired amount...
> 
> iloveyou


i changed the res, my pens just came in, i'll pick them up when the cal/mag arrives...

i'm at 8ml per gallon of each, one tablespoon of epsom salts.

i miss ya knowmie, you should drop by more often!!!

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (May 25, 2007)

well if it ain't broke, don't fix it

just hypothetically though, do you think it would be noticable differences in using the different color spectrums? or would it be fairly minute?


----------



## kindprincess (May 25, 2007)

i think you'd get less stretch, and maybe bigger and greener leaves. i generally use all cool spec for veg. but, i'm not using my hid's due to the power issue. when i get the relay thing figured out, i'll run a 400w.

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (May 25, 2007)

... wanna ship it over to me in the meantime?

... i could put it to good use, ha!

right...


----------



## potroast (May 26, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i changed the res, my pens just came in, i'll pick them up when the cal/mag arrives...
> 
> i'm at 8ml per gallon of each, one tablespoon of epsom salts.
> 
> ...


Well, from my recollection about GH Flora nutes, 8 ml/gal of each would make a soup with about 1300-1400 ppm. That's a pretty strong mix for vegging plants, unless you have a lot of everything else to support it. And you are using 3 times as much epsom salts as is usually suggested.

HTH


----------



## kindprincess (May 26, 2007)

i was following the label instructions for general use lite mix. that was 5ml per gallon, one tsp per gallon. i followed the advice of my friend, he said to up it to 8ml (1.5 tsp per gallon) and to use one table spoon of epsom salts per ten gallons. the veg mix on the label is 15ml of grow, 10ml micro, and 5ml bloom...

my bucket is 15g, so the salts work out to less than a tsp per gallon...


----------



## stickstones (May 26, 2007)

kp...thanks for linking to this as well as the challenge grow! Great journal. I am a total noob failing at every turn, but this journal has inspired me! Maybe in four or five years I, too, can be a princess with proper hormone therapy.

btw, I noticed in your photos you use ph strips. Is this a ghetto aversion to a monitor or do you like them just as well? (I don't have either and am about to make a purchase.)


----------



## kindprincess (May 26, 2007)

hi stix! thanx for dropping by!  i was about to abandon this thread.... 

i use ph strips because i'm waiting for my new ph and tds/temp pens to arrive. i'll be getting them at the same time as cal/mag, then it's on. i know what this pheno can do in soil, i know i can better that with this bucket...

the best deal i've found for ph pens and tds pens is at hygronomics.com in the general store forum. 35.00+5.00 for shipping each. i got the tds/temp pen, it was five dollars more i think...

kp


----------



## stickstones (May 26, 2007)

Thanks...I'll check that place out. BTW, when you need a good laugh, check out my grow journal in the sig. Tell me if it was hard for you at first too, or if I should just hang it up!


----------



## kindprincess (May 26, 2007)

no, don't give up, just stop screwing up, lol... i asked some q's, let me know the answers, and i'll see if i can find what the problem is.

kp


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 27, 2007)

I like screwing up. I'm not a control freak.


----------



## stickstones (May 27, 2007)

Thanks kp...I put some answers up on my thread and I really appreciate the help. I have spent the better part of the last two months researching and reading, so I've got some decent head knowledge. However, I have never grown anything before, and it's showing.

Hey VV...check out my thread in the sig. I've read good things about you, so please feel free to help me out!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 1, 2007)

time for new pix...

i upped the nutes to full veg strength, against my mentors' words of protest... it seems to have helped the ca deff...

they are getting very bushy now.......


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jun 1, 2007)

nice job , i had faith in you saving those girls

and yes that is some good looking bush..............lol


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 1, 2007)

kp... is that some nute burn i see on the lower leaves? they look like they're getting kinda crispy from something...

all the new growth is looking greeen though... and its all nice and squat


----------



## stickstones (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the "I'm lost in the forest" shots!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 2, 2007)

thanx mike! stay in touch, will ya?

ian, the lower leaves show the ca deff. it's talked about in the last few pages... i think i have it fixed for the most part now.

ss, those shots show the lateral branches, which are in an even canopy with the apical growth!

kp


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jun 2, 2007)

They are looking good KP.You got all the babys dotor up and over there sickest.Looking good,check out my cab in the mirijiuana pixs secton.I'll be starting a grow thread on the cab soon as all the test are done.Peace


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm about to start training them away from each other. it's going to be long an painful, this strain has an extremely stout stalk, and it doesn't bend easy... it'll probably take a week to get them over sideways. but, they are doing fabulous, i'm thinking about not topping, let them grow apically to keep from cluttering them too much.

kp


----------



## stickstones (Jun 2, 2007)

what's "apical growth"?


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 2, 2007)

stickstones said:


> what's "apical growth"?


top growth. tops grow bigger and faster than side branches, or lateral branches.

kp


----------



## stickstones (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks, kp...looking forward to an update in your duel journal. I am stoked to follow you guys from start to finish about the same time I am starting!


----------



## Celeste (Jun 3, 2007)

wow, what a log! nice pix! maybe you can help me figure out how to make a setup....

lestie


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 10, 2007)

hey guys! pix tonite...


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 10, 2007)

nude pix?????? Rep +++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 10, 2007)

i love pictures


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 10, 2007)

hi gk! pix as promised!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2007)

i guess that's what you call "dense growth". very nice.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 11, 2007)

DAMN KP.. your bush is totally outta control.... 

iloveyou

i hope you are flowerig that HONEY... cause that thing looks like it is just about to get outta control.... 

VERY healthy looking BUSH... you done good... AGAIN..

iloveyou


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 11, 2007)

i think i'll start flower today. cal/mag and pens should arrive today, i'll change the rez and.....

dum dum DUM!!!!

where've you been gk? i've missed ya!

love, kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 14, 2007)

new pix.... day two of flower


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey KP, !!!WOW!!! I looked at the first pix of the roots and the second pix looks like they have double in size.What strain is that? I hope I have the luck with mine and they come out like yours.Ready nice and The first time in hydro.WOW,WOW,WOW!!!!PEACE


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 14, 2007)

hi toke. if you go along and along, i have a root pic with every set of update pix, you can almost watch them grow, lol.

the strain is dreamgoddess, it's a cross of godbud and dreamweaver. very very good med stuff, all indica.

this is the crystaliest plant i have 

kp


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 14, 2007)

hello KP!

wow what can i say that hasnt been said. they look awesome. i havent had a chance to read ALL the pages yet but i was wondering what you were planning on doing with them? training wise i mean. 

again everything looks great!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 14, 2007)

hi sketch. i had thought about a scrog, but it's a little too late for that. basically, i'll just be bending and training with no strings. just moving branches this way and that til they find a final place to sit.

kp


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jun 14, 2007)

my friend will wrap branches gently around eachother to train them, then when they start to grow in the direction he slowly untangle them. that might help. im curious to see the methos you try to tame these monsters! have fun.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jun 14, 2007)

yaba daba doo.... looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, KP they are BEAUTiful! Keep it up. And beautiful strain by the way. Even the ones FDD has, look awsome.


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

thanx rec! stay tuned, i'm about to go down and take some new pix


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

ok, here we go!






















enjoy!


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow what a root ball.Those girls are doing great.Cant wait to see the flowers they will have.Keep it up just love this site!!!! PEACE


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

hi toke! glad you stopped by!!

kp


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2007)

it's like a lawn. or a hedge.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow....Im deff jealous! All that was training by hand? Looks GREAT! Good Job, Happy Growing, I'm going to have to stay tuned.


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 18, 2007)

yep, no strings, no ties, no topping... just gently bending and tucking


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jun 18, 2007)

What a root ball.You are doing great there KP!!!Cant wait to see them in flowering.Keep us posted PEACE


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

new pix later guys


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 21, 2007)

Can't wait!


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, guess I'll see them tomorrow!!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

they are coming, loading them up on photobucket as we think 

love, kp


----------



## cali-high (Jun 21, 2007)

yay im so excited i wanna see em


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

ok, here they are!!!






















if you look closely, you will see that the alien mutant commie bastard spidermites are back... just got two no pest strips.... it is on 

love, kp


----------



## cali-high (Jun 21, 2007)

get those bad boys


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

i am going to try to procure another 400w hps tomorrow....


----------



## cali-high (Jun 21, 2007)

going all out this time?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2007)

i just released more ladybugs. they loooooove spidermites. and anything else they can find. preventive maintenance.


----------



## cali-high (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL
very nice fdd

i want some praying matises 

how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 21, 2007)

i have tons of natural predators; unfortunately, it's because i have tons of pests.... the lady birds and stink bugs and others are just not enough... so i have to dress up for battle too....


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 22, 2007)

Goodluck getting rid of those spidermites, this time and next. I don't think mine have spidermites, but I am not sure what to look for. Those lil' whitespots? In the upper right hand side of your pic? But never the less, still BEAUTiful!


----------



## jimbo_jim (Jun 22, 2007)

Great grow going on there. Is that the light from a school gym or something like that.

*FDD: *
do you know that your link for you tube has been removed on youtube itself. Was is the 1 about Nimbin in Oz. If is was, how can youtube see it as violating anything?????????


----------



## DJmick (Jun 23, 2007)

Just read your journal and must give mad compliments to your crops. Keep up the awesome work. cause I'm learning all I can from people like you and it is much appreciated.


----------



## Roseman (Jun 23, 2007)

Kindprincess,
did you see my posted joke about the pot smoking lizzard?


----------



## Tokecrazy (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey Kp Heres the diegram for a two light flip flop.PEACE


----------



## Roseman (Jun 27, 2007)

So KindPrinciss let one of her lizzards escape and he ran away to the jungle looking for his home.
As the lizzard walked thru the woods of the jungle, he saw this monkey, in up in a tree, smoking a joint, getting wasted. 
Down on the ground below, the lizzard, a good sized lizzard about 18 inches long, walks by and smells the smoke. He looks up and sees the monkey smoking a J and says

"Hey, you up there, Monkey, I wish I could hit that joint with you". I used to get high with Kindprincess all the time.

Being a cool dude and friendly and very very high, the monkey replies

"well, sure, Lizzard, can you climb this tree and get up here?"
and the lizzard says 
"Yes, I am on my way up" and the lizzard climbs the tree and finishes the joint with the monkey.

Then the monkey says
" Hey, Lizzard, do you want to smoke another one?" and the lizzard says
"yea, sure, but I got cotton mouth so bad I can barely talk. Is there any water around here?" 
Monkey says "yea, sure, right on the other side of those trees is a big river full of water, go get yourself a drink and hurry back and I'll have one rolled and ready when you get back" .
So the lizzard finds his way to the river, but being so stoned, he slips and falls in at the edge.
"HELP, Help" the lizzard cries, "Save me, I am drowning and I can not swim" !

About that time a ten foot long alligator swims by and yells 
"Hold on little cousin, I'll save you" and the alligator swims up to the lizzard, lifts him up on his nose and carries him to the river bank and lets him go on to the land. 
The lizzard says "Oh thank you, thank you cousin, I was so stoned from smoking some good reefer that I slipped and fell in the river".
The alligator says "Cousin, I wish I could smoke some good reefer too"
and the lizzard replies
"There is a very friendly monkey up in a tree with a bag full of some killer weed, on the other side of those trees. Just follow the smell, find the monkey and ask him. he's friendly and will gladly share. I'm too stoned to smoke any more".
So the alligator follows his nose to the other side of the trees, smells the smoke, looks up, and yells 
"Hey, let me hit that joint with you"
the Monkey looks down and says

" Good God Lizzard, how much water did you drink? " !!!!!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 27, 2007)

hahahahaha!!! rm, omg, hahahahaha!!!!

lol, i've heard it before, but this takes the cake babe!

thanx toke!!!

dj, hope you come by more often, i'll be updating with pix tonite.

love, kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 27, 2007)

ok, new pix...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jun 27, 2007)

they look so friggin healthy and bushy

good growin!!!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 27, 2007)

there going to yeild so much juicy buds. doing much better than mine.


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 27, 2007)

i'll be checking you out jonny! thanx for stopping by!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2007)

i don't understand how plants that dense flower so deep inside. i'm watching this thread.......


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 27, 2007)

Those plants simply are the most beautiful things I've ever seen. I can't wait till you flower them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2007)

those are not plants. those are bushes.


----------



## kieahtoka (Jun 27, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> those are not plants. those are bushes.


 true, true


----------



## Danny (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow! uh Wow!


----------



## kindprincess (Jun 28, 2007)

lol guys!!!

and two of the mft are poking out of the dirt!! yaaaay!!!


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jun 30, 2007)

Sweet stuff KP. Keepin us posted!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 2, 2007)

w-ell, we had a power outage, and had to get an electrician to come in. we moved the bush outside and threw a tarp over them.... stress stress stress!!!

wacky lighting during that time, stress stress stress...

had to keep them in an empty bucket for that time.... stress stress stresss???

they're back in now, and re'setup, but my timer burnt out, putting lights on time three hours behind, wacky lighting schedule, stress stress stress!!!!

on the bright side, i got yet ANOTHER 400w hps  so i'm running 1200 right now.... i'm considering bringing the 1000w out of the basement. if it werent' for the blasted heat...(not air cooled)

n e way, that's the long and short, pix as soon as i can get back down there....

love, kp


----------



## Danny (Jul 2, 2007)

Kp I started my girls on 12/12 one week ago, I'm growing eight in my DYI aero system and Ten more in soil.
The size difference between the two groups is crazy, the Aeroponics is far
more bushy ( not like those shrubs that you're growing, but bushy still. )
And also they are far more healthy and vigorous all the way round than my
plants that are in soil. ( exact same nutes in both groups )
Thanks for the great tips.
Best regards, Danny.


----------



## Danny (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't wait to see your final product.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 2, 2007)

lol, thanx danny, i'm trying to get down to take pix...

kp


----------



## potroast (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey kp, all of that stuff you call stressful won't bother your plants much if you just talk to them softly, and assuredly whenever you are moving them. 

Actually, just thinking good thoughts is all that's needed, but they like to hear your voice, too.

Just tell them it's like a stormy day, without the rain. They always buy it.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 3, 2007)

sorry to hear about the hickup. glad to hear you are getting back on track. your bush looks awesome! peace


----------



## punarnee (Jul 3, 2007)

I got some mixed fem seeds from a online seed store and the polant i am currently flowering has those white tipped style buds? is this dreasm godess or are there many strains that have similar atributes? could yu pm me details on dg aswell tar

j from the uk​


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

punarnee said:


> I got some mixed fem seeds from a online seed store and the polant i am currently flowering has those white tipped style buds? is this dreasm godess or are there many strains that have similar atributes? could yu pm me details on dg aswell tar
> 
> j from the uk​


almost all of my indicas look like that halfway through. white hairs are normal, you know it's time to check trich's when the hairs start turning red/brown/orange.

kp


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

ok guys, new pix!!


----------



## Kant (Jul 4, 2007)

i just finished this 26 page marathon but i couldn't stop reading. i can't even imagine the kind of yield you'll get.

after seeing these most recent pix, i'm having flashbacks of the little shop of horrors production i worked on. is your bush/monster a cousin of Audrey II?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

lol, kant, you're a trip


----------



## KushMaster85 (Jul 4, 2007)

wow great progress. What size light are u using for the flower of those plants?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

i'm using two 400w hps, one on the canopy, one on the side, and a 400w mh with solarmax gold bulb.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 4, 2007)

thats some heavy lighting for what, three plants?!?

plants are looking wonderful (despite a bit of damage on the older leaves at the bottom, they look a bit weary, lol) especially with having had all that stress


what kind of propagator is that kp? look like one you make yourself!


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 4, 2007)

awesome plant, bushy as hell. Interesting cloning op. you got going there.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 4, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> thats some heavy lighting for what, three plants?!?
> 
> plants are looking wonderful (despite a bit of damage on the older leaves at the bottom, they look a bit weary, lol) especially with having had all that stress
> 
> ...


yep, it's some heavy lighting for some heavy plants! only three in one bucket, but there's hundreds of budsites!! the canopy is about 4 feet in diameter, and they are almost four feet tall. the lighting is necessary to hit everything, this is a monster shrub, not a single branchy plant. the second hps i laid on a bench for side lighting, to light all of the inner branches.

the leaf damage is from the blasted commie bastard spidermites. i'm going to neem tonite.

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 4, 2007)

fucking mites

you know those fungus gnats?

after harvesting over a week ago, they're still flying all over my place....


----------



## Cugine (Jul 4, 2007)

Lookin' good kp!


----------



## Kant (Jul 7, 2007)

Audrey II's cousin is being denied access from her adoring fans! this is a catastrophe that must be rectified.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 8, 2007)

Looking perty like usual!


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

here's some pix!!
































week four of flower.

kp


----------



## sk3tch3 (Jul 9, 2007)

o wow.... great job KP


----------



## Cugine (Jul 9, 2007)

They look great KP!


----------



## GraF (Jul 9, 2007)

umm.... I think Im in love..... with her and the plants


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

well guys, we had a major league hugemongeous big time fuck up....

ever since neeming, the timer has been wrong; on during the lights off time, off when they should be on... well, this is no big problem except for the fact that i have been manually turning on the lights when they are supposed to come on (so they've been getting approximately 22-23 hours of light a day for the last three days...)

so, i'm waiting and watching. anyone wanna place bets as to how long before the nanners show up?

kp


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 9, 2007)

sounds bad, wouldnt expect it from you. Ever since neeming? how long would that be. maybe youll get lucky. Sorry to hear.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

three days now; i've known there was a problem, i just didnt' know that THAT was it! god, imagine my surprise...

anyway, it may not be as bad as it sounds... we'll see.

kp


----------



## Cugine (Jul 9, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> well guys, we had a major league hugemongeous big time fuck up....
> 
> ever since neeming, the timer has been wrong; on during the lights off time, off when they should be on... well, this is no big problem except for the fact that i have been manually turning on the lights when they are supposed to come on (so they've been getting approximately 22-23 hours of light a day for the last three days...)
> 
> ...


Ok...here's me being a noob. What are nanners? And wouldn't leaving the lights on 22-23 hours be ok...maybe helping vegatative growth? Or is it bad since you were feeding them for bloom?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

Cugine said:


> Ok...here's me being a noob. What are nanners? And wouldn't leaving the lights on 22-23 hours be ok...maybe helping vegatative growth? Or is it bad since you were feeding them for bloom?


nanners is a nickname for bannanas which is a nickname for hermie male flowers.

three days of near total light is enough to cause them to hermie, i'm praying that it didn't... but, we'll see...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

omg omg omg...

i had almost this exact same problem

i'm not sure how it happened... but yeah, the time schedules first got set back a couple hours then flopped around (how??? how??? i don't know...)... and yeah was doing a manual flipping myself because i could tell the times were fucked up... and well... i figured for like 4 days straight they got a variety of different lighting schedules, from a few dark to many dark and a few light to many light to who knows what else in between...

and well, neither of my two plants grew any boy parts... i checked... constantly... but yeah, nothing, no seeds...

so maybe you'll get lucky like me

ps... you never answered my last pm... =-P


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> balls, and she messed up the light patter thus possibly causing males.


not males; hermies. well, let's look on the bright side... if she DOES herm, there'll be a ton of feminized beans....  she is stable, and hasn't hermed on me yet...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> omg omg omg...
> 
> i had almost this exact same problem
> 
> ...



i didn't? pm me again please, i must have missed it


----------



## Cugine (Jul 9, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> nanners is a nickname for bannanas which is a nickname for hermie male flowers.
> 
> three days of near total light is enough to cause them to hermie, i'm praying that it didn't... but, we'll see...


At what point in the plants growth will leaving the light on 3 days straight cause hermies? If I can tell my plant is a female..should I be going to 12/12 and not 24/24?


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

Cugine said:


> At what point in the plants growth will leaving the light on 3 days straight cause hermies? If I can tell my plant is a female..should I be going to 12/12 and not 24/24?


she's been using a 12/12 cycle for a while... and the plant is fully into flowering mode... so thats why the light schedule might screw her plants up a bit...

but if you just have preflowers... your okay vegging for as long as you waant... just be happy you could pick out the males before flowering! =]


----------



## Cugine (Jul 9, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> she's been using a 12/12 cycle for a while... and the plant is fully into flowering mode... so thats why the light schedule might screw her plants up a bit...
> 
> but if you just have preflowers... your okay vegging for as long as you waant... just be happy you could pick out the males before flowering! =]


ahhh..thanks Lumber. KP, I hope it will be ok. Those are beautiful plants.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

one way or another, it'll be alright. i'm looking into a product called reverse...

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> one way or another, it'll be alright. i'm looking into a product called reverse...
> 
> kp


"reverse"?

tried looking it up

can't find anything
what is it?
(i figure like gibberilic acid or something, but that just makes male parts i think right?) something like that?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> "reverse"?
> 
> tried looking it up
> 
> ...


Dutch Master Reverse from 4 hydroponics.com by Growco Indoor Garden Supply

like gb acid, only the opposite....

ok chemist people... what are phospholipids? oils? seems if i recall correctly (the term phospholipid bylayer springs to mind...)

either a soap, or an oil, right? one of the two, can't remember...

kp


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 9, 2007)

that seems like some magical potion. have you tried it. Ill have to see it to believe it. good find.


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you got male flowers ? Tired of getting seeds in your flower crops? Then you need *Dutch Master Feminiser.

*Dutch Master Feminiser is a uniquely engineered formulation that can, in most cases, stop hermaphroditic plants from exhibiting male traits & flowers. Dutch Master Feminiser has a fast knockdown action against existing male flowers as well as preventing more male flowers from forming, due to Dutch Master Feminisers unique engineering process. 

Dutch Master have utilised their proprietary Phospholipid technologies to achieve the most effective & consistently high performing feminiser on the market today. By using phospholipiods we can detune the plant receptors cells that are responsible for gibberellin reception & secondary bio synthesis which are responsible for over 95% of the cases of hermaphroditic expression.

With Dutch Master Feminiser you wont have to reduce your nutrient strength as with most other products on the market or experience the severity of plant droop that can often occur when using these products. 

*Feminiser 1 ltr £ 9.50* 

drchronics-hydroponics.pot seeds. cannabis seeds.skunk.marijuana.uk*


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah, dutch master has changed there image. I was familiar with there old nutes, but all of a sudden there all gone. Ill learn. I stand behind them as good nutes, but I am still skeptical of this stuff. has anyone used it?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 9, 2007)

i have a friend who uses reverse, and it works very well for her. i'd even go as far as to say it saved her from destroying several crops now... 

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

what do you think the difference is between their feminiser and reverse?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think its the same thing, they just changed all their products names and containers. Kinda pissed me off.


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 9, 2007)

I think they are gunnna be just fine. I wish you best of luck. They are beautiful!


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 9, 2007)

i haven't really been able to find anything else about these magical little phospholipids yet...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

no nanners visible yet, here's some new pix...


----------



## Cugine (Jul 12, 2007)

My plant looks like fvckin' Ethiopian anorexic next to that...shit


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,
Can you let me know how long you have been keeping the plants in veg?

cheers


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 13, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> Hi,
> Can you let me know how long you have been keeping the plants in veg?
> 
> cheers


it was either eight or ten weeks from first root...

kp


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 18, 2007)

Lookin great like usual KP


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 22, 2007)

ok, new pics, and i want to point out that the burns (other than the tip burn from a few weeks ago) are from light burn after a treatment with neem. she's taking the nutes well, i'm trying this at the advice of someone i trust with my plant's life as far as hydro is concerned...

anyway....



























heh.....

kp


----------



## GoodFriend (Jul 22, 2007)

haha, you seem to be amused by your pretty buds..


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 22, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> haha, you seem to be amused by your pretty buds..


you have no idea


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jul 23, 2007)

super yummy!


----------



## trapper (Jul 23, 2007)

kind princess,those will be ready to kiss the frog in no time at all.i will speculate that it will have its choice of frogs to choose from.


----------



## pjboy31 (Jul 23, 2007)

KP very nice indeed thanks for sharing and let us know the out come.........


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 23, 2007)

pjboy31 said:


> KP very nice indeed thanks for sharing and let us know the out come.........


hi pj! heh, this is not the outcome dear, 3-4 weeks left til harvest....

see why i'm amused lj?

kp


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 26, 2007)

I just read this from page one till now. Nice


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

how'dja like it?


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

excellent work kp, now I only wish mine would turn half as good as yours and I'd be very happy. 

G


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

wow, i'm getting traffic again! i guess this calls for new pix....


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

kp have you done any complete res changes during the grow?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> kp have you done any complete res changes during the grow?


of course, every 10-14 days (i really push the limit like this, if you have the nutes i recommend you change your res every seven days like clockwork...


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

funny as my plants have been in the res a month and they look more than fine. my res is quite big though so I think I can change less often as salt build up would affect it less. 
You see I was reading somewhere that it is possible to go through the whole grow with just full strength top ups.
I went a bit in between and am going to do partial water changes. 
you think that would be a very bad choice?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> funny as my plants have been in the res a month and they look more than fine. my res is quite big though so I think I can change less often as salt build up would affect it less.
> You see I was reading somewhere that it is possible to go through the whole grow with just full strength top ups.
> I went a bit in between and am going to do partial water changes.
> you think that would be a very bad choice?


yep, the reason for changing is that the plant will use what it needs, altering the amount of nutes in the water. by changing out, you're putting back the nutes the plants need. by not changing, you will eventually have probs with lockout, or def, or burn. ie, mine are slurping up the cal/mag right now, but not so much nitrogen. they are drinking 3-5 gallons of water a day (three plants) and not using a terrible amount of nutes.

change your res regularly.

kp


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

I get it now, the fact is that of the various nutes in the solution the plants won't use all of them but just what they need right?
So it can look like there are nutes in there but in fact part of it might be depleted is that right?
what's the benefit of cal/mag? do I need it to use it with the lucas formula?

thanks for all your help


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> I get it now, the fact is that of the various nutes in the solution the plants won't use all of them but just what they need right?
> So it can look like there are nutes in there but in fact part of it might be depleted is that right?
> what's the benefit of cal/mag? do I need it to use it with the lucas formula?
> 
> thanks for all your help


i'm unfamiliar with lucas, though i've heard good things. cal/mag is something every hydro grower should have, if nothing more than a back up. cal defs do happen, and imo, this product is the easiest way to treat and prevent.

and you are right on about the nute uptake, this is the reason for res changing.

kp


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

ok time for a nute change then.
maybe you can answer this question, how come my ppm has been going up instead of down during this first month?


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> ok time for a nute change then.
> maybe you can answer this question, how come my ppm has been going up instead of down during this first month?


you said your topping off with nute water, right? that's why. you should only top off with plain jane water, as the plants use more water than nutes.

also, if you're chasing the ph, ph up and down will increase the ppms.

kp


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey ,
thanks for the info. I have been reading this very interesting thread about the lucas formula. it seems that it is possible to actually go without res change until the last week or so but there is a calculation to be made for the addback water to keep the nutes at the right level. 
From that thread it also looks like the lucas formula has enough mg not to need cal mag.
mmhh the more I read the more it gets confusing  

plants are looking good though aren't they?

G

forgot to say that the PH has been extremely stable, no need to chase it at all


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> From that thread it also looks like the lucas formula has enough mg not to need cal mag.
> l


ny concern is not with mg def's (epsom salts will fix those probs), but with ca defs. you can't add molasses to hydro systems (it mucks them up) so i will always have a calcium additive on hand for ca def's (which i find occur easily in hydro; course, my water is extremely soft too, 18 ppm from the tap...)

kp


----------



## gigi999 (Jul 26, 2007)

ah, my water is quite hard around 250ppm you reckon that might help the for the ca?
I guess it depends what content of the water is...


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 26, 2007)

gigi999 said:


> ah, my water is quite hard around 250ppm you reckon that might help the for the ca?
> I guess it depends what content of the water is...


yep, hardwater usually contains ample amounts of ca, so you shouldn't have to worry. my water lacks almost all micros, so i have to use cal/mag every res change.


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 27, 2007)

Weeeeeee! I like this thread


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 27, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> Weeeeeee! I like this thread


Well someone's very, very high


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jul 27, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> Weeeeeee! I like this thread


What are you mixing in your weed, take it easy on that dusty shit.
Rep up KP, very nice indeed.
Didnt expect any less.


----------



## Dr High (Jul 27, 2007)

its quite a setup! something i could never accomplish on my own! beautiful thick stem and hairs! im drooling here uhhh!!! lol


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Jul 28, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> What are you mixing in your weed, take it easy on that dusty shit.
> Rep up KP, very nice indeed.
> Didnt expect any less.



Hehehe. Just keepin it natural. I'm getting excited cause I'm assembling all my stuff and can't wait to start my grow journal


----------



## DJmick (Jul 28, 2007)

With plants like that You are my new hero! I can just see the banner. Welcome to Plantopolis! By the way, Love the avatar. Are we the only people who know what Alaskan Matanuska Thunderf--k is?


----------



## wafflehouselover (Jul 28, 2007)

the only time i change my res is when i start flower and flushing.

If you can read your plants what it uptakes you can calculate what to add.

For example during peak flower they'll use more or all of P, during this time your nute lvl is raising up you can simply add water and the amount of P that you think the plant uptakes kinda balancing the nute. It takes alot of care to do this, end result you save alot of nute, but if you don't know what your doing "DO NOT TRY IT" it can cause a unstable balance of nutrients to your plants and cause problems.


----------



## hempie (Jul 28, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> ok, new pics, and i want to point out that the burns (other than the tip burn from a few weeks ago) are from light burn after a treatment with neem. she's taking the nutes well, i'm trying this at the advice of someone i trust with my plant's life as far as hydro is concerned...
> 
> anyway....
> 
> ...


nice plant. grats


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 28, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> the only time i change my res is when i start flower and flushing.
> 
> If you can read your plants what it uptakes you can calculate what to add.
> 
> For example during peak flower they'll use more or all of P, during this time your nute lvl is raising up you can simply add water and the amount of P that you think the plant uptakes kinda balancing the nute. It takes alot of care to do this, end result you save alot of nute, but if you don't know what your doing "DO NOT TRY IT" it can cause a unstable balance of nutrients to your plants and cause problems.


no joke. the only thing i ad to the res is cal/mag (late flower they go through it big time) and fresh water. cannabis actually uses more k than p in flower, so i'd be fighting a losing battle with gh three part, trying to add in as needed...


----------



## Widow Maker (Jul 28, 2007)

Looking awesome!!!


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 28, 2007)

Those colas look greeat KP! Keep it up!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 2, 2007)

Update pleeeeeease?


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 4, 2007)

bump because i have a burning desire to learn. them's some purdy plants, show them babies off


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 4, 2007)

lol, well johny, it's the end of week seven, and i have mucked the light schedule again. this time i'm finding banannas; not so bad though, there have only been three so far, and only on one branch, and i'm harvesting within the next two to three weeks.

pix tomorrow...

love, kp


----------



## wafflehouselover (Aug 4, 2007)

kp can you please take some pictures of what Male banannas look like please.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 4, 2007)

wafflehouselover said:


> kp can you please take some pictures of what Male banannas look like please.


if i find any more i'll make sure i take some pix


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 4, 2007)

nanners bad. let's hope that disease doesn't spread


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 4, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> nanners bad. let's hope that disease doesn't spread


forgetting to turn out the overhead light after neeming is bad. it can make you forget, as you can't see the overhead when the hid's are on....

bad kp, bad!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 5, 2007)

stupid atomic spider mites


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 7, 2007)

peekators please! pretty please?


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 7, 2007)

lol, i'll take pix tonite, under the hps (sorry)


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Aug 8, 2007)

just noticed under ur name it says mr......
not quite i say


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Aug 8, 2007)

JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> stupid atomic spider mites


 no no 
killers, they are


----------



## chemicalsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)

LOL wow i just read all 34 pages very interesting work KP your my new hero lol  im currently growing to its my first time plants seem to be doing ok there about a week old keep us posted on your progress PS: i live in AK so i kno all about MTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

leave me alone, i like being mr. ganja 

hi cinci, we should chat sometime! i'm on a mission to preserve and enhance antiquities such as mtf/atf. i'd love to talk thunderfuck with you sometime 

ok ok, pix coming up  looks like we're going to be harvesting at ten weeks....


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

ok heres' some pix....we are in the midst of week eight.






















here is the one week flowering from root in a one liter clone 







and here's the next project....







the six site is in full swing...













and if you guys didn't know, my misty blue?












arrived like this...







that's all for now folks 

kp


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 8, 2007)

props for bringing that back to life...
Is that supposed to be a clone...

Nice plants.


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> props for bringing that back to life...
> Is that supposed to be a clone...
> 
> Nice plants.


who, what? the mistyblue clones were doa.... the pix i've shown are ones of the mother plant.


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)

more more give me more !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)

call me 10 days after this


----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## abudsmoker (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## kindprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

very pretty abud! very pretty indeed.... i have got to get some of those lights!!


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 8, 2007)

ho ly crap! that's a forest if i've ever seen one kp


----------



## potroast (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, nice looking buds KP, and you say about Day 53? I gotta say, they look young for that age, so unless they really do some fast maturing in the next 2 weeks, I don't think they'll be ripe by Day 70.

And I think those buds will fill out quite a bit more, too. 

HTH


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 9, 2007)

potroast said:


> Yes, nice looking buds KP, and you say about Day 53? I gotta say, they look young for that age, so unless they really do some fast maturing in the next 2 weeks, I don't think they'll be ripe by Day 70.
> 
> And I think those buds will fill out quite a bit more, too.
> 
> HTH


hi pr! this strain is fast, however, i've crapped the light cycle three times.... this has certainly caused delay, as once for sure she tried to revert.... i've pulled three nanners (last week) and have seen none since....

so we shall see; i harvest at 50/50 cloudy/amber 

kp

ps, most of my plants' tops mature fastest; here, the lower side branches are finishing first.... weird


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 9, 2007)

ps said:


> Its gotta be that mass of side lighting you have!!


----------



## nobody (Aug 10, 2007)

wow thats amazing, what does your system look like under all that green, i want to build my own but i can never find good pictures to look at. are you using your 1000watt light? and are you doing a sog? sorry if im asking too many questions, im just really lazy and didnt want to go through all 36 pages


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 10, 2007)

nobody said:


> wow thats amazing, what does your system look like under all that green, i want to build my own but i can never find good pictures to look at. are you using your 1000watt light? and are you doing a sog? sorry if im asking too many questions, im just really lazy and didnt want to go through all 36 pages


lol, check out the first few


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 10, 2007)

she's like the mr. wizard of pot. only not a mr.


----------



## r32115 (Aug 10, 2007)

does anyone know about thurcide in dwc to get rid of fly larvae


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 10, 2007)

r32115 said:


> does anyone know about thurcide in dwc to get rid of fly larvae


i don't know about thurcide, pyrethrum foggers are ok, and neem oil too. hot shot no pest strips will kill em too...

kp


----------



## nobody (Aug 10, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> lol, check out the first few


i did and everyone was talking about geckos, 
i'll look again

edit: just went back through every page, very good read! i cant wait to see you harvest


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 10, 2007)

i'm thinking two more weeks....


----------



## potroast (Aug 11, 2007)

Ahem, I thought we already discussed that. 

If you'll look back a little, I called it perfectly. They are not as done as your calendar would say. You said they were delayed by light cycle screw-ups, so they won't be finished for a couple of weeks after they were due to finish. That would be 4 more weeks, by my math. 

HTH


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 11, 2007)

neem is fun to say


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 11, 2007)

tomorrow is the last day of week 8; there are some side branches that are close, but all the tops need a bit longer; the hairs haven't even start changing on the main cola yet...

this is an 8-9 week strain under good conditions...


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 12, 2007)

it's still gonna be some killer smoke when all is said and done


----------



## sk3tch3 (Aug 12, 2007)

very nice kp..... doing awesome!.. 

i will pop back in when i have a chance


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Aug 21, 2007)

umm, ok. 10 days? how bout an update? hmmmmm.........


----------



## kindprincess (Aug 21, 2007)

lol, ok; most of the plant still has some time to go, but i cut about a third of the lowest branches, the ones in total shade....












and she still looks untouched!!!












lol


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Aug 21, 2007)

so many buds!!


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thats so cool KP!


----------



## Kant (Aug 26, 2007)

something tells me Audrey II's cousin isn't gonna go down quietly. she'll fight back with her massive buds.


----------



## KushMaster85 (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW She is a monster covered in crystaly budds. Great grow keep it up KP!


----------



## saine420 (Aug 26, 2007)

Very beautiful KP!!


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

update?
or are you too busy trimming those massive colas?


----------



## saine420 (Sep 3, 2007)

More please!!! 


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/19376-4th-week-flower-pics.html


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 3, 2007)

pix tonite, sorry guys, you let me forget 

total of 8 jars of dried kikass bud


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

this thread has excited me so much...

i think i know what i'll be adding to my mom collection next go round...


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 3, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> this thread has excited me so much...
> 
> i think i know what i'll be adding to my mom collection next go round...


my photobucket's not working right... make due with these while i see what's up.


----------



## GoodFriend (Sep 3, 2007)

kp always the tease, huh?

i wanna see it all after a lil trim trim


make photobucket work already, geez =]


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 3, 2007)

some nice lookin buds kp...its az shhhh...good job...peace


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah KP, build the suspense...
You sure your PB isn't over loaded.
Not to question your intelligence but it
happens to the best of us...


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Sep 4, 2007)

wowzers!!!!!1


----------



## kindprincess (Sep 4, 2007)

lolz


----------



## JohnnyPotSeed1969 (Sep 4, 2007)

absolutely mouth watering


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 4, 2007)

well done kp. im nearly at harvest. can't wait.


----------



## greenbud1 (Sep 4, 2007)

thick stemed bastard ehh...goddamn plants looks dope...dope...lol..peace..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 4, 2007)

nice TRIM job my dear.... 

lol


----------



## bootey (Nov 27, 2008)

the dream goddess looks a lot like the plants im doing which i thought were ordinary super skunk


----------

